# Red cherry an Discus.



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello.
Could Red cherr shrimp live with Discu fish?
They eat the shrimps?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I would guess that they probably would, they seem to be just the right size to be easily gulped up by discus. Although, cherries are very prolific breeders, so I suppose it is plausible that if you had a large enough batch of them to start with and a some densly planted portions of your tank that they may be able to gain enough of a foothold in your tank. This is purely speculation on my part, if anybody has had any direct experience with this I'm sure they would know better.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

With enough hiding places in the tank, probably especially since discus are on the slower side. However that's not to say that some (alot) of cherries won't get picked off too. Make sure you have a nice breeding stock in other aquariums to replenish the stock if it happens to get too low.

Personally I wouldn't put them together since they'll likely be picked off.

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The discus would love you so much if you put Cherries in their tank. Nothing like a good source of fresh live food.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

Discus do seem to love shrimp of all sizes for snacks, mine polish off any dead cherries I find but have also polished off all my amano shrimps.


----------

